# What to do if you let your crop dry to long before u trimed and put into jars to cur??



## David Bradley (Sep 12, 2021)

Any help with this issue please tks


----------



## pute (Sep 12, 2021)

How long?  What has the humidity been?


----------



## David Bradley (Sep 13, 2021)

Humidity 40-45


pute said:


> How long?  What has the humidity been?


Humidity was 40-45 temps in tent 70 -78


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Found this I store with the Boveda packs myself they hold the humidity stable 58-62% you can get both sizes.
Link









						How to Re-Hydrate Dry Cannabis Buds
					

Keeping your cannabis fresh can lengthen its lifespan, but it is also possible to fix dried cannabis with re-hydration techniques. Learn all about how to fix your dry cannabis buds.




					www.leafly.com


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 13, 2021)

put your trimmed buds in some kind of air tight tote or container

get yourself some tortillas and put a half of one in the container or a whole one if it’s a pound or more

burp the container every couple of hours , shake the buds up , and they should moisten up again

if not , send all your dried up flowers to me and I will salvage them into some oleoresin/hash


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> put your trimmed buds in some kind of air tight tote or container
> 
> get yourself some tortillas and put a half of one in the container or a whole one if it’s a pound or more
> 
> ...


Or make Tacos


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> put your trimmed buds in some kind of air tight tote or container
> 
> get yourself some tortillas and put a half of one in the container or a whole one if it’s a pound or more
> 
> ...


Does it matter if you use corn or flour Tortillas?
Do they need to be presoaked in Cal/Mag?


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> put your trimmed buds in some kind of air tight tote or container
> 
> get yourself some tortillas and put a half of one in the container or a whole one if it’s a pound or more
> 
> ...


Or pleeeease send them to me and i will smoke them.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Does it matter if you use corn or flour Tortillas?
> Do they need to be presoaked in Cal/Mag?




flour pinche pendejo


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 13, 2021)

Personally, I've jarred up stuff that was too dry and put just a couple of drops of water in the jar and sealed it. Don't get crazy or you'll get mold. A couple of drops, check it in a day or two. You can always add a couple more if needed, but easy does it.


----------



## kevinn (Sep 13, 2021)

I have used a slice of raw potato before


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Just go in Dry is always best


----------



## Weirdscenes (Sep 13, 2021)

Piece of apple or piece of orange peel 
Listening to CCR


----------



## David Bradley (Sep 13, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Found this I store with the Boveda packs myself they hold the humidity stable 58-62% you can get both sizes.
> Link
> 
> 
> ...


I have the 62% ones and I got the digital meters tell u the humidity in the jar and all jars are only topping out at 51-53% humidity


----------



## David Bradley (Sep 13, 2021)

Tks to 


David Bradley said:


> I have the 62% ones and I got the digital meters tell u the humidity in the jar and all jars are only topping out at 51-53% humidity


tks to all of you guys or gals who responded I really appreciate the help as always u guys are awesome


----------



## Africanna (Sep 14, 2021)

David Bradley said:


> I have the 62% ones and I got the digital meters tell u the humidity in the jar and all jars are only topping out at 51-53% humidity


Use the 72% for a while. They'll bring the RH up and then you can use the 58 or 62 to keep it there. Worked for me


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 14, 2021)

Orange peels will also re moisten weed.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Orange peels will also re moisten weed.


I have used Orange peels and did it with a piece of tin foil across the top of jar psuhed down to form a hollow with many tiny pin holes in it.
Place peels in the upper section of tinfoil so it does not touch the weed (molds fast)
Then recap the jar with tin foil and peels just under the cap Top of jar.
Once the meters hit the appropriate moisture lvls remove peels and see where it settles out if still too high repeat.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 14, 2021)

The Best Way to Add Moisture to Over-Dry Marijuana
					

How to Rehydrate Weed A problem that some growers and distributors run into is over dried marijuana. This can be due to many factors; the grower left it




					theweedblog.com


----------



## David Bradley (Sep 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> The Best Way to Add Moisture to Over-Dry Marijuana
> 
> 
> How to Rehydrate Weed A problem that some growers and distributors run into is over dried marijuana. This can be due to many factors; the grower left it
> ...


Yup working on it now tks guys


----------



## Bubba (Sep 17, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Does it matter if you use corn or flour Tortillas?
> Do they need to be presoaked in Cal/Mag?


Always.... "More cow bell"

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Sep 17, 2021)

David Bradley said:


> Yup working on it now tks guys


Or freeze and make bubble hash, remains to butter? Or roll joints....I find cigars that are just a touch dry tend to rehydrate once the smoke starts going through them..... Once under 60%. Hard to fix completely.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 17, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Always.... "More cow bell"
> 
> Bubba


And I'll be Hog Tied


----------

